# ss Diogenes



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can anyone please provide a photo of the ship SS Diogenes, Aberdeen Line c1920s. The model ship in a previous thread of several days ago appears to be a crude, fanciful and simplified version of the Diogenes. I would like to see if they shared features that could link the two.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Sandy,

The Australian National Maritime Museum has a picture at http://emuseum.anmm.gov.au/code/emuseum.asp?id=139776 (Click on image to enlarge).

Dennis.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*photo*

hi, there are 2 photos of her on photoship website,(Cloud)


----------



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks To Both Of You


----------



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the photoship site - I found an absolutely perfect picture of her, just what I wanted.


----------

